# ER and Ambulance Rotations



## MultiCross (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello everyone. This coming Monday is my first Hospital rotation for my EMT-B requirements and I'm curious as to *1*. What should I wear? Casual/Professional or EMT Uniform? *2*. What will I be asked to do and should I/what should I reread before starting my rotation? And any little tid-bits I should know before starting. If I'm going to do something I'm going to do it right. Thank you.


----------



## volleyball11 (Apr 17, 2011)

I just did mine a couple of days ago. When i went, i was given a lab coat and I wore a collared shirt w/ khakis. I would ask your instructor tho bc im sure its diff everywhere you go. 
As for what you'll be doing- you'll prob be shadowing a tech or a nurse. If it's busy you'll get to see a couple traumas, where you'll be in the room but you won't really be doing anything besides grabing stuff for the nurses and moving the pt. when you're not doing traumas you will most likely b going around to diff patients to take vitals. If you're lucky you'll get "assigned" to a pt with a tech and you'll be able to alot more of what goes on in the er (xrays, catscan, ect). 
Good luck! i kno i was super nervous but it ended up being really great. remember to ask questions and to be confident. although you'll prob do it with a machine, make sure you know how to take a bp bc you might be doing that.  since you're not yet certified you won't be doing too much but i would deff brush up on the basics (like first 5 chapters) bc you might get "quizzed" by the nurses and techs. hope this helps!


----------



## mikie (Apr 17, 2011)

*Learn!*

Uniform, Professional! 

As as basic in the ER/ED: Mostly vitals (most  places let EMT's throw on 3 leads), assessment, interact with staff,  patients, observe, ask questions, stay out of the way.  If a code comes  in/occurs, CPR (compressions only (maybe ventilate the tubed PT, or drop  a BLS airway if your lucky, but doubtful). O2 mask or NC's, moving pt's to/from stretcher.  Observing/assisting with triage, especially when it's a pt being brought by ambo.  Listen to radio consults if possible.  Observe, do your skills, be professional and keep calm, typically never a need to rush things.


----------



## MultiCross (Apr 17, 2011)

mikie said:


> Uniform, Professional!



All I have that could pass for professional would be gray slacks. No shoes but minimalistic sneakers which I doubt will cut it. For the Ambulance I know I need Uniform and for that I am prepared but that is not until this Tuesday.


----------



## volleyball11 (Apr 18, 2011)

i deff don't think sneakers will cut it. flats for a girl, a black boot or black dressy shoes for a guy. an oxford and nice pants should be fine. did anyone else in your class go yet? it seems weird that they wouldnt give you a labcoat or tell you exactly what to wear


----------



## MultiCross (Apr 18, 2011)

We weren't told much; I wasn't even told what to do when I get to the hospital. I'm going in blind and just going to find my way to where I have to go. As for the shoes, I will go with black boots then. As for the lab coat, we were told late to get one. So I had to find one today when most medical supply stores are closed. Luckily, I found one but I had to leave the state to do so.


----------



## Boduke (Apr 18, 2011)

I would assume it's different. I was told we had to wear our uniforms that way nurses can know we're students just to keep an eye on us I would assume


----------



## MultiCross (Apr 18, 2011)

I was told something between "Wear the Uniform" and "Look presentable". I know for the Ambulance, it's Uniform. I'll take my chances with looking professional and strap on boots.


----------



## volleyball11 (Apr 18, 2011)

wow thts horrible! go to the er entrance and tell the person at the desk what you're there for,they should be able to help you. good luck! let us kno how it goes!


----------



## MultiCross (Apr 18, 2011)

Will do. Now, I have to get my 4 hours of sleep before it happens. I will say it in this thread. Till then.


----------



## mikie (Apr 18, 2011)

eh, you'll probably be fine in tennis-shoes, as long as they don't smell or anything...I don't know about your ERs...but there isn't a lot of room to sit unless your a pt or MD...so we're allowed to wear tennis-shoes for comfort (again, so long as its presentable, professional (not muddy, dirty, etc) but we also wear scrubs).  Navy blue pants and pol, black belt would be recommended.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 18, 2011)

Did you get a uniform shirt or anything from your class? I wore my uniform Polo shirt with my EMT pants and boots. Oh and it is a good idea to have the basic equipment with you, Sheers, penlight, scope. The nurses loved me when I pulled out my sheers for them when they were trying to tear a bandage or having trouble opening a package. Also none of them had penlights on them and they needed one a few times.


Also know your protocols! For instance, our hospital allows Basics to do blood glucose, others in the area do not. Do not get into a trap by doing something that your are not allowed to do just because a nurse asks you. I was asked multiple times to start lines or give drugs because they forgot the difference between EMT-B and EMT-P. You will get in serious trouble if you do something outside your scope of practice.


----------



## spike91 (Apr 19, 2011)

In the ER/hospital I strongly suggest business casual; as previously mentioned sneakers and jeans won't cut it.

As for ambulance ride time, go with a uniform, or something close. I did my tech pants, boots, and a blue collared shirt. Professional looking and practical.

I personally had no ER clinical time requirement, all of mine was on the ambulance. Some preceptors had me doing just vitals or observation; others had me run BLS calls from start to finish and only interjected as necessary. Don't hesitate to talk to your preceptor when you show up and establish the expectations, what he wants you doing and what he wants you avoiding. 

Good luck!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 19, 2011)

We were required to wear navy pants, and a white polo and were issued a ID badge. The white shirt and badge identified us as students as to make it easier for the ED staff. The medic school I hope to be attending is basically the same, except were are issued white uniform polos with our school name and paramedic student printed on the back. Wear nice, but comfortable shoes, you will be on your feet for most of the shift.


----------



## MultiCross (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the help. I just finished the last of my rotations and everything went well expect for a nurse being a bit... nerve racking. I was asked to start lines but I just told the medical assistant students to do it since they knew and to teach me, just so I could know. The ER where I was went slowly for most of my time there with the few EDP's and MMR's that passed through. One guy confused me for a Doctor and I was pretty flattered since I'm heading in that direction eventually

The Ambulance was the most fun I have ever had. The 12 hour shift flew by and I almost didn't want it to be over. I asked for more rotations and they said sure, so long as I was approved. I wasn't asked to do much expect watch and sharpen what I already knew. Few Trauma's and 1 fire which was a 5 alarm. Can't wait to get certified and learn more.


----------

